# what items will be new in your future setup



## THOMASWMAZ (Jan 11, 2011)

I am still playing with setting up multi media fetures and devices to my needs specifically, I got the know how but lack the time... I would like to add a 3D blu ray player that is made of quality and I would like to add 2 more richard gray power centers. some ir lighting controllong around the bar and into the kitchen. may be even veture into electric drapes 

I did begun with a parasound 2250, but I just added another so now each of my Definitive Techonology 7000sc towers will get their own amp at 700 watt rms I love that.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

THOMASWMAZ said:


> I am still playing with setting multid media to my needs specifically, I got the know how but lack thtime... I would like to add a 3D blu ray player that is made of quality and I would like to add 2 more richard gray power centers. some ir lighting controllong aroun the bar and into the kitchend. may be even veture into electric drapes I did begun with anoth parasound 2250 so no each of my Definitive Techonology 7000sc towers will get their own amp lowing at 700 watt rms I love that. plesae send inputs


Sorry - having a hard time reading that... Could you rephrase what you're talking about?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

PM sent to member.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

THOMASWMAZ said:


> I am still playing with setting multid media to my needs specifically, ... I would like to add a 3D blu ray player that is made of quality and I would like to add 2 more richard gray power centers. some ir lighting controllong aroun the bar and into the kitchend. may be even veture into electric drapes. plesae send inputs


If that's what floats your boat, then go for it. As long as your basics are already as good as they can be.


----------



## THOMASWMAZ (Jan 11, 2011)

that last post was a drunken mess!!! too much makers mark and I will leave this post with that [email protected]@@@@@@@@


----------

